# Most incredible color ever



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Managed to capture the shift of the various hues. Very unique to say the least.

Thanks Paul!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's definalty a nice capture, cool shot


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

drool... best colour too:flame:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Stunning:bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Whoa........... that's nice!


----------



## shaner33gtr (Mar 23, 2008)

savage colour buddy


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Superb :thumbsup: great shot there Dino!

Rob


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Damn that looks nice, love that color


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Can we have bigger verison for Backgrounds please??


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

sex weeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

nice dino...

very cool picture.. do you used a ricks?

cheers


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

do you have this larger as in wallpaper size? :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Brilliant pic


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Another Awesome pic! Never get tired of seeing that car .


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

great pic Dino


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Stunning image!

Props to Bean, Paul and Dino for the shot!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I will not say that this is a awesome picture,no i will not say that this is a awesome car and color,no,no,no,no,no:chuckle:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great work again Dino - and nice stuff too Paul


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Damn you Paul!!! She's definately a beauty. Great pic Dino!!


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Never get tired of seeing this beautiful vehicle


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

This one does it for me!!:chuckle: 










Bloody gorgeous.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i dont like the mirrors on that one above


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Great work Dino, very nice photo, so when are you coming to Kobe, to shoot our cars, got something special here for you......shuuuuush......PM me your email address and I will send you a taster pic!

Or see you at Ageha tomorrow (although heading to Tokyo in a few hours)

Rick


----------



## SEGTR (Nov 12, 2005)

When I went to Thor Racing there was a Supra with a similar flip paint.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

nice pic Dino! as always.

and paul knows how I feel about his car. a very special GTR.


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Another nice pic. You could say its a signature style.

I don't mind a harlequin flip but some i've seen look brown at some angles...and thats never a good look.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

matty32 said:


> i dont like the mirrors on that one above


I could live with them! LOL


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

....................


















(sorry, I'm speechless)


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

It's so easy for flip paint to look tacky over over the top but this is pure class.

Looks fantastic under the lights at Daikoku.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

alex2005 said:


> This one does it for me!!:chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree'd  this pic is my wallpaper


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pic, DCD. Exactly what the paint was designed to do. Luv that ride, Paul!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Its my wallpaper aswell:chuckle:


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

alex2005 said:


> Its my wallpaper aswell:chuckle:


same here:thumbsup:


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Looks like someone's a fast runner


----------

